# Systemanforderungs Frage



## Sqi (18. August 2008)

Hi liebe Community,
ich bin am zweifeln ob WAR wirklich auf meinem PC läuft ,deswegen frage ich euch ob es irgenwie läuft :

Grafikkarte: Geforce 8600 GT
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz
Ram : 1 GB
Festplatte: 2x 232 GB

Ich weiss auch das es der 45415614564 Thread ist ,aber ich bin kurz vor dem verzweifeln, da es ja nicht mehr lange dauert bis WAR kommt.

Danke schonmal für antworten und ein WHAAAAAGH


----------



## PARAS.ID (18. August 2008)

mehr arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## Ollivan (18. August 2008)

http://war.buffed.de/news/6447/warhammer-o...emanforderungen


----------



## Deathcrusher (18. August 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> mehr arbeitsspeicher.



In der Tat, Für alle aktuellen Spiele sollte man schon mit 2GB RAM aufwarten, mehr kann Windows wenn ich richtig informiert bin aber auch nicht addressieren.

Ansonsten is dein PC gut, besorg dir noch nen zweiten 1GB riegel und viel Spass mit WAR


----------



## Sqi (18. August 2008)

Danke für die schnellen und netten antworten (ausser ollivan^^)


----------



## Ollivan (18. August 2008)

jaa tschuldigung da steht doch was man mindestens braucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_Seraph (18. August 2008)

Windows 32-bit kann maximal 4GB an Arbeitsspeicher verwalten.
ACHTUNG:
Der Speicher der Grafikkarte zählt hier mit rein und wird somit auch verrechnet.

Mach also nun beim Aufrüsten nicht den Fehler 4 GB Ram in dein System zu hauen und zu erwarten dass du auch 4GB hast.

Für War solltest du auf jeden Fall 2 GB haben, wenn du Vista hast eher 3 GB.

mfg,
 Black_Seraph


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. August 2008)

Ich hab auch 4 gig in meinem rechner drin^^

Wenn de kuckst verlierste halt insgesammt  600 mb speicher... was du aber wieder dadurch reinholst da XP weniger speicher im Leerlauf braucht


----------



## Sqi (18. August 2008)

Joa ich hab XP ich werd mir dann nen 1gig riegel einbauen =)


----------



## Vampiry (18. August 2008)

Black_Seraph schrieb:


> Windows 32-bit kann maximal 4GB an Arbeitsspeicher verwalten.
> ACHTUNG:
> Der Speicher der Grafikkarte zählt hier mit rein und wird somit auch verrechnet.
> 
> ...




Wo hast Du denn das mit der Grafikkarte her? Das ist doch blödsinn.

_Nach dem Einbau von 4 GB und mehr Speicher erfolgt meist die Ernüchterung: Vom gekauften Speicher werden im BIOS und unter Windows nur knapp über 3 GB erkannt. Der Grund hierfür: 32-Bit-Systeme können nur maximal 4 GB an Speicher adressieren. Zusätzlich benötigen viele Steckkarten und Onboard-Controller Speicheradressen für den Zugriff. Dieser wird als „Memory Mapped IO“ (MMIO) bezeichnet. Da auch dieser Speicherbereich innerhalb der 4 GB liegen muss, wird er vom verfügbaren RAM abgezogen._

Quelle: Tomshardware 
Da geht es zwar um 8 GB aber es wir auch deutlich gemacht welches System wieviel Speicher effektiv(!) nutzen kann.


----------



## Gramarye (18. August 2008)

also wer testen will ob WAR mit mindestanforderungen auf seinem rechner läuft, kann es unter auf dieser seite testen. einfach WAR auswählen und auf "can you run it" drücken..dann wird des schön getestet ohne das man vergleichen muss und am ende gibt es sogar ne grafik! ^^


----------



## Sanitäter (18. August 2008)

juhu bei dem test meilenweit übers ziel hinaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bansai2006 (18. August 2008)

Das sollte Problemlos funktionieren


----------



## Marcel1201 (18. August 2008)

Sqi schrieb:


> Hi liebe Community,
> ich bin am zweifeln ob WAR wirklich auf meinem PC läuft ,deswegen frage ich euch ob es irgenwie läuft :
> 
> Grafikkarte: Geforce 8600 GT
> ...



1.86 GHz etwas wenig und du solltest auf jeden Fall auf 2 GB DDR2 Ram aufrüsten. Die sind ja nicht mehr teuer


----------



## Moronic (18. August 2008)

Marcel1201 schrieb:


> 1.86 GHz etwas wenig und du solltest auf jeden Fall auf 2 GB DDR2 Ram aufrüsten. Die sind ja nicht mehr teuer



Denke der C2D 6300 sollte halbwegs reichen, da GraKa ja au nur Mittelklasse ist.


----------



## Gromthar (28. August 2008)

Öhm ... ich kram da mal etwas heraus, da ich wohl auch zu der Sorte - "hey, ich hab da einen PC stehen, der macht Licht und Lärm, aber was kann der eigentlich?" - gehöre. Na ganz so schlimm ist es nicht, doch da ich keinen Betazugang habe frage ich lieber mal die Erfahreneren unter euch.

Mein System ist relativ aktuell, jedoch frage ich mich ob es Sinn machen würde noch 1-2 GB mehr in den Speicher zu investieren, da ich von der Materie nicht allzu große Ahnung habe:

Chip: Intel Core2 Duo E8400 3GHz
Mainboard: Asus P5Q
Grafik: Asus EN9800GT
Spreicher: 2 GB DDR2


Soviel zu den Daten. Ich bedanke mich schon einmal im Vorraus für Flames und Tips. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

>>>(<<<.>>>)<<<>>>(<<<.>>>)<<<
Ahhh, jetzt gehts mir besser. Bisschen breit vielleicht...ne passt schon so.

2GB Speicher reichen (Theoretisch) um WAR zu spielen. Ich hab auch nur 2GB in meiner Maschine stecken, und werde einstweilen NICHT aufrüsten. Wenn du das Geld über hast, würde ich dir raten...lass es einstweilen bei 2GB, schau wies läuft und wenn es ruckeln sollte, kannst du dir immer noch zusätzlichen RAM besorgen.


----------



## Nevad (28. August 2008)

Da es sich grade anbietet:

Also ich habe 2 PCs hier stehen und wollt gerne wissen,wie es sich in der Beta spielen lassen würde(ja ich weiß,betaperformance|=|releaseperformance).

Nr 1:
CPU: AMD Athlon64 Processor 4000+ (2.60ghz)
Arbeitsspeicher: 2GB
Graka: ATI Radeon HD 3650 mit 1024MB

Betriebssystem: noch VISTA (weiß nicht ob ich es durch XP ersetzen werde oder nicht,da es nicht mein eigenes Gerät ist)

Nr 2:

CPU: Intel Pentium 4 mit 3.4 Ghz
Arbeitsspeicher: 1500Mb(aufrüstbar)
Graka: Geforce 7600GS mit 265MB oder die oben genannte!!

Betriebssystem: Windows XP



Bitte um Antwort,damit ich noch Zeit zum bestellen/nachrüsten habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## norp (28. August 2008)

Beim Aufrüsten des Speichers sollte man aber beachten, daß man so Vorteile wie DualChannel oder was es da passendes auf AMD Seite gibt weiterhin oder überhaupt nutzen kann.


----------



## Lari (28. August 2008)

Rüst Nr. 2 auf auf 3 GB Ram (DDR2?!) und Ati HD 4850 auf. Wäre mein Tipp. Ist noch Geld übrig, dann Dual-Core.
Aber musst du schauen, wie die Komponenten ins System passen. NEtzteil, Mainboard etc.


----------



## Skathloc (28. August 2008)

Die Nummer 2  aufzurüsten dürfte problematisch werden. Da dürftest du nämlich noch den 478 Sockel haben, und dafür existieren keine guten CPUs (sowohl was TDP und was Rechenleistung angeht). 
Außerdem hast du anscheinend noch ein Mainboard mit AGP-Grafikslot (das GS lässt darauf schließen), da ist das beste was geht bei Nvidia eine 7900GS (von Ati hab ich da keine Ahnung). Arbeitsspeicher kannst du hingegen schon aufwerten, solange du den gleichen einbaust wie er schon drin ist, das ist teilweise allerdings schwer rauszufinden.
Zur Not schreib dir die Seriennummer oder Produktnummer auf und geh damit zum Händler.

Ehrlich gesagt sah mein System bisher auch so aus, nur dass ich eine 7800GS hatte. Ich hab mir nen komplett neuen Rechner bestellt, da beim aufwerten so ziemlich alles ausgetauscht hätte werden müssen. Und die neuen Gehäuse sind einfach viel schöner^^

@Gromthar: Bei XP sollten die 2GB-Ram reichen. Wenn du Vista hast wäre es allerdings eine überlegung wert nochmal 1 oder 2 GB reinzubaun.


----------



## onkeljason (28. August 2008)

also da hätte ich auch die selbe frage, ob war bei mir funzt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hier mal meine system daten:

AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3200+ 2.00 GHz
1,00 GB RAM
grafikkarte: radeon x 1900 gt

würd mich richtig über eine antwort freuen

mfg und schonmal im vorraus großes ty

ps: den test da hab ich schon ausprobiert, aber der geht bei mir iwie nicht


----------



## Lari (28. August 2008)

Mehr schlecht als Recht.
Starten eventuell, aber sehr oft, sehr viel und sehr lange ruckeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (28. August 2008)

genauer gesagt.....1GB=kannst du vergessen. 

Habs damit 3 Tage versucht und war heilfroh als ich 2GB einbauen konnte. 
Mit 1GB ruckelt/stottert das selbst wenn du nur solo questest.


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Jupp. Die Mindestanforderungen von 1GB unter WinXP sind wirklche Mindestforderungen...in dem Sinne dass es sich starten lässt...Spielen mit weniger als 2GB ist...unabhängig vom OS...nicht zu empfehlen.

Von Windows Vista brauchen wir eh nicht reden...da kann man auch gleich einen RAM Riegel wieder ausbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onkeljason (28. August 2008)

oke 

danke für die hilfreichen tips...dann werd ich mir wohl einen weiteren GB besorgen müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## onkeljason (28. August 2008)

onkeljason schrieb:


> oke
> 
> danke für die hilfreichen tips...dann werd ich mir wohl einen weiteren GB besorgen müssen
> 
> ...



oh gerade gesehen, dass die ja eigentlich nix kosten daher meine frage: würds sich was bringen auf 3 gb aufzurüsten?

mfg

ps: leider kenn ich mich (noch) nicht so gut in solchen sachen aus


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Bringt dir definitiv was...im Hinblick auf die doch eher grossen Zahlen an Spielern die bei Keep und sonstigen Massenschlachten herumrennen, ist jedes zusätzliche Bisschen RAM nicht verkehrt...und 3 GB RAM kann Windows XP auch noch gut verwalten.

Insofern, wenn du sie in dein Mainboard kriegst und die Kohle überzählig hast, rate ich dir definitiv zu 3 GB.

btw. da gibts ne Edit Funktion, damit man keine Doppelposts machen muss =) Für die Zukunft halt ^^


----------



## Atroniss (28. August 2008)

jo würd ich auch so machen, habe mir jetzt auch 3 Gb gepumt.


----------



## Rayon (28. August 2008)

hab vorher auch mit 1 GB Ram gespielt, horror. Nun mit 4 gehts super. :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. August 2008)

Na dann rausch ich ja mit meinen 3Gb RAM (irgendwo stand bei mir auch 3,5Gb xD) bei Vista grad noch so vorbei


----------



## Philipp23 (28. August 2008)

Bei einer aufrüstung auf 4gb Arbeitsspeicher. Würd ich empfehlen nicht eine ganze 4Gb steckkarte zu kaufen sondern 4 einzelne 1gb steckkarten. Damit läuft das system besser.


----------



## Lari (28. August 2008)

Gerade Hochschul-Vista vom MSDNAA gezogen, 2 weitere GB RAM in der Stadt geholt, heut abend wird aufgerüstet, und dann bin ich mal auf einen Unterschied gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onkeljason (28. August 2008)

oh danke da wird man ja regelrecht überhäuft mit nützlichen tips  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mein ziel währe auf 3 GB aufzurüsten(also hab XP) da stellt sich mir aber noch eine letzte frage: 
währe es gescheiter einen 2 GB riegel zu nehmen oder zwei 1 GBter?

das währe dann endlich alles, was ich wissen wollte und ich will mich an der stelle nochmal rechtherzlich bei allen, die mir eine große hilfe waren bedanken

mfg


----------



## Gromthar (28. August 2008)

Danke schonmal an Sorzzara und Skathloc. Punkt ist, ich habe Vista ... *hust* Da ich allerdings ein recht starkes System habe, ist die Frage in wie fern 3 GB mit dem Rest harmonieren würde und ob es unter Vista nicht vielleicht sogar ein "have to" ist auf 3, bzw. 4 GB RAM zu gehn, statt bei 2 zu bleiben. Derzeit sind halt 2 x 1024er drin und HdRO läuft tadellos, selbst im PvMP - doch mit Aufrüsten müsste ich doch wahrscheinlich optimalerweise 2 x 2GBer rein bauen, zwecks Addressierung und besserer Recourcennutzung, nech? Ich vermute nur bei recht großen Schlachen ab 20vs20 könnte es eventuell größere Probleme geben. Der Speicherhunger von WAR scheint recht groß zu sein, oder?

Ach, im Zweifel teste ich es auf den Live-Servern einfach aus, informiere mich vorher über Preise und stiefel zur Not rasch zum Dealer meines Vertrauens: "Hey... pssst ... ich brauch Stoff. 2 GB Ram, ich halts' nichts mehr aus!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (28. August 2008)

Ich selbst hab also ab jetzt 4 x 1 GB
Zweimal DualChannel. Sollte die beste Lösung sein, für 4 GB.


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Du hast Vista? Dann rüste bitte auf! Mit Vista + 2 GB Ram erwarten dich ungute Augenblicke Ingame, das geb ich dir schriftlich.

Ich weiss zwar nicht, welche Zapfsäule bei Microsoft der Meinung war, man müsse ein Betriebssystem mit dem Hardewarehunger eines Freeware DX9 Shooters coden, aber du kannst Pi mal Daumen gepeilt sagen, dass dir Windows Vista gut 1 GB RAM wegfrisst.
Der Hardewarehunger ist relativ gross würde ich ma schätzen...insbesondere wenn viel los ist, was öfter vorkommen wird.Vorteil den du mit Windows Vista mir gegenüber (überzeugter XP Fanboy) hast ist der, dass Vista auch 4GB Speicher adressieren (=Verwalten) kann. Also wenn du die Kohle dazu hast, tu dir keinen Zwang an, und verbau 4GB in das Gerät...die Ingame Performance wirds dir danken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (28. August 2008)

hab mal 8GB Ram eingebaut aber sehe da immernoch nicht soviel besseres im Game, ruckelt immernoch. Ich finde das aber komisch wie man in der Betafolge 3 sieht, ruckelt das kein Stück bei denen, bei mir ruckelt das extrem bei den Städten. Ich würde für Mythic hoffen das es an den Betaservern liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (28. August 2008)

Der Rechner, auf dem die Videos gemacht wurden ist von einem Grafiker, 8GB Ram hat der zum Beispiel... ^^


----------



## Tuplow5156 (28. August 2008)

Und wieso läuft der so wesentlich besser als meiner? wie gesagt, die 8GB hab ich ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (28. August 2008)

Wenn ich das so lese, werde ich mit meinem 1 gb Ram wohl nicht weit kommen.
Heißt wohl aufrüsten.


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Definitiv. Wie gesagt, es steht zwar 1GB als Mindestanforderung, aber ehrlicherweise sollten sie wohl dazuschreiben, dass damit gemeint ist "Ja, man kann es installieren und starten" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (28. August 2008)

Ich seh grad bei mir sind 2x 512 Ram drin und ich hab kein Steckplatz mehr? Was kann ich da jetzt machen?<,<
Hab nicht so die Ahnung von aufrüsten.
Und welchen Ram sollte ich mir holen?


----------



## Tuplow5156 (28. August 2008)

Kannst ja 2x 1GB hollen aber finde das man für War schon mind. 3 GB Ram besitzen sollte


----------



## Gromthar (28. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Du hast Vista? Dann rüste bitte auf! Mit Vista + 2 GB Ram erwarten dich ungute Augenblicke Ingame, das geb ich dir schriftlich.


Also gut, ich geb meinem Hardwaredealer Deine Adresse, damit er Dir ein Dankesschreiben schicken kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4 GB Ram soeben bestellt, Montag in der Post. Aber Vista 64 kommt mir (noch) nicht ins Haus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (28. August 2008)

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Arbei...DR2-667/148687/?
Ist der Ram gut?


----------



## Emokeksii (28. August 2008)

Tuplow5156 schrieb:


> Kannst ja 2x 1GB hollen aber finde das man für War schon mind. 3 GB Ram besitzen sollte



Meinst nicht das 2GB reichen werden? Ich hab erlich gesagt keine lust mir nur wegen WAR noch 1gb zu holen...

Hab übrigens XP  das ist ja sowieso resourcen schonender als vista^^


----------



## Tuplow5156 (28. August 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Arbei...DR2-667/148687/?
> Ist der Ram gut?



Halte Kingston für sehr gut, bisher keine schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (28. August 2008)

Tuplow5156 schrieb:


> Halte Kingston für sehr gut, bisher keine schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja da gibts halt soviele verschiedene, und das ist der billigste. Ich hab keine Ahnung was der Unterschied zwischen den ganzen dingern ist :s


----------



## Nevad (28. August 2008)

> Die Nummer 2 aufzurüsten dürfte problematisch werden. Da dürftest du nämlich noch den 478 Sockel haben, und dafür existieren keine guten CPUs (sowohl was TDP und was Rechenleistung angeht).
> Außerdem hast du anscheinend noch ein Mainboard mit AGP-Grafikslot (das GS lässt darauf schließen), da ist das beste was geht bei Nvidia eine 7900GS (von Ati hab ich da keine Ahnung). Arbeitsspeicher kannst du hingegen schon aufwerten, solange du den gleichen einbaust wie er schon drin ist, das ist teilweise allerdings schwer rauszufinden.
> Zur Not schreib dir die Seriennummer oder Produktnummer auf und geh damit zum Händler.
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt sah mein System bisher auch so aus, nur dass ich eine 7800GS hatte. Ich hab mir nen komplett neuen Rechner bestellt, da beim aufwerten so ziemlich alles ausgetauscht hätte werden müssen. Und die neuen Gehäuse sind einfach viel schöner^^



Nein,ich habe in Nummer 2 einen 775er Sockel und einen PCI-E Slot.Arbeitsspeicher (DDR II) ist überhaupt kein Problem aufzurüsten.Und wie gesagt.die 3650 könnt ich hier rausnehmen und da reinstecken,läuft einwandfrei^^


----------



## pgnonick (28. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu hier und frage mich auch, ob ich großartig aufrüsten muss oder nicht. Ich war auch schon auf dieser Testseite, wo man anch minimal anforderungen testen kann, aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch persönliche erfahrungen.

Folgendes System:
AMD Athlon X2 4400+ (2,3 GHZ)
ASUS A8N-SLI (Socket 939)
2x Crucial 512MB DDR400
Powercolor ATI Radeon X1900 XT 512 MB
2x 120GB IDE Seagate Festplatten
Microsoft Windows Vista Business 32bit

Ich tausche auf jeden Fall die Festplatten aus, weil die nun 6 Jahre aufen Buckel haben und ziemlich knattern. Da wird wohl eine 500GB Seagate SATA Platte folgen. Nach dem Thread muss ich auch den RAM aufrüsten (min. 2G. Dachte an den hier: Geil 2GB DDR400 Kit

Jetzt ne generelle Frage: Im prinzip zocke ich nur noch Konsole, aber für Warhammer Online rüste ich nochmal auf. Brauche ich auch ne neue Graka? Wenn ja dachte ich an eine HD4870 von Club 3D, aber mit dem aktuellen System mit evtl. neuen RAM würde diese nicht ihre volle Power entfalten oder? Oder soll ich gleich neues Mainboard, CPU, RAM. Festplatte und Graka kaufe. Man bekommt den Phenom Quadcore mit passenden Board und RAM schon für kleines Geld. Aber augepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie ich schon sagte, ich zocke hauptsächlich nur noch Konsole, wenn die X1900 XT locker ausreicht, dann sagt es mir bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schonmal danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Lari (28. August 2008)

Mit Vista als Betriebssystem empfehle ich:
Intel E8400/AMD X2 6000+ EE
passendes MAinboard
ATI HD 4850
3 GB DDR2 800Mhz

Solltest du für um 500€ alles bekommen, eher sogar drunter


----------



## Emokeksii (28. August 2008)

Ach wenn alle so fragen kann ich auch mal fragen .

Also ich hab nen Amd X24400+
2Gb
Geforce 8600GT
Windows XP

Werd ichs auf max flüssig spielen kann ? Oo und wehe jetzt kommt nen nein dann werden köpfe rollen xD ich konnt bis jetzt alles auf maximal spielen auser crysis


----------



## rEdiC (28. August 2008)

Kann ich irgendwo sehen welche Frequenz mein Ram hat? Also außer auf dem Ram selbst?


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ach wenn alle so fragen kann ich auch mal fragen .
> 
> Also ich hab nen Amd X24400+
> 2Gb
> ...




Soooollte gehen...wobeis immer auf die Spielsituation ankommt. Aber mit dem System solltest du keine gröberen Probleme haben, auch nicht auf max. 2GB RAM ist mit Windows XP ausreichend (meines Erachtens nach) nur bei wirklichen Massenkeilereien könnte es ruckeln.

Mein System ist ganz ähnlich ausgestattet, also tröste dich mit dem Gedanken...wenn du Performanceprobleme hast, bist du wenigstens nicht allein damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (28. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Soooollte gehen...wobeis immer auf die Spielsituation ankommt. Aber mit dem System solltest du keine gröberen Probleme haben, auch nicht auf max. 2GB RAM ist mit Windows XP ausreichend (meines Erachtens nach) nur bei wirklichen Massenkeilereien könnte es ruckeln.
> 
> Mein System ist ganz ähnlich ausgestattet, also tröste dich mit dem Gedanken...wenn du Performanceprobleme hast, bist du wenigstens nicht allein damit
> 
> ...



Ach ich bin so Optimistisch^^ wenn ich Hdro auf maximal spiele kann im pvp ohne 1 ruckler (der nicht vom server kommt) krieg ich das bei Warhammer auch irgendwie hin =P

Du hast doch irgendwan mal gesagt wenn man oblivion auf maximal spielen kann ohne ruckler in städten oder stellen wo viel los ist kann man das bei warhammer auch oder =P? Das ist bei mir der fall x)


----------



## Arandis (28. August 2008)

Zum Thema Mindestanforderungen:

Also ich habe WAR bereits flüssig auf meinem alten Laptop gespielt und der hat gerade mal einen
Core2Duo 2x2GHz
2 Gb RAM
eine schon etwas in die Jahre gekommene X1700 Grafikkarte
und Vista

Bis auf die Hauptstädte (die teilweise übelst ruckelten, was aber glaub ich eher noch an der Betaservern lag), konnte ich alles flüssig mit den Betaeinstellungen spielen.


----------



## Emokeksii (28. August 2008)

Arandis schrieb:


> Zum Thema Mindestanforderungen:
> 
> Also ich habe WAR bereits flüssig auf meinem alten Laptop gespielt und der hat gerade mal einen
> Core2Duo 2x2GHz
> ...



Ach da sieht man mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das hört sich doch super an

Übrigens willkommen im forum.

bwz gz zum ersten post `=P


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Jep...Oblivion istn guter Vergleich...da beide Spiele auf derselben Grafikengine aufbauen.
Aaaaaallerdings gibts eine klitzekleine Einschränkung beim Vergleich WAR - Obivion....in Oblivion hast du im ganzen Spiel keine 200+ Figuren gleichzeitig auffm Screen *g*

Das ist dann eine reine RAM - Frage. Ich denke mit 2 GB unter XP wird man keine gröberen Probleme haben....falls doch schüttel ich den Menschen beim Peluga Hardewareshop so lange, bis ein RAM - Riegel aus ihm rausfällt ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. August 2008)

So mal was ganz anderes, läuft es auch gut, auch wenn ich "nur" einen Quadcore habe?
Also 2,40 Ghz jeweils?
Das der Rest, die 3070Gb RAM (Fragt mich nicht was Dxdiag da anzeigen will), 8600GT bei Vista 32bit ohne probleme funktionieren weiß ich ja... habe da grad nur mal nachgedacht obs da vielleicht ein paar Probleme geben kann, weil ja Mindestanforderung 2,5Ghz sind?


----------



## Emokeksii (28. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Jep...Oblivion istn guter Vergleich...da beide Spiele auf derselben Grafikengine aufbauen.
> Aaaaaallerdings gibts eine klitzekleine Einschränkung beim Vergleich WAR - Obivion....in Oblivion hast du im ganzen Spiel keine 200+ Figuren gleichzeitig auffm Screen *g*
> 
> Das ist dann eine reine RAM - Frage. Ich denke mit 2 GB unter XP wird man keine gröberen Probleme haben....falls doch schüttel ich den Menschen beim Peluga Hardewareshop so lange, bis ein RAM - Riegel aus ihm rausfällt ^^



^^ naja ich hab im notfall noch 1nen slot wo ich noch mal 1 gb nen monat später reinhauen kann. Wird schon alles passen.


----------



## Arandis (28. August 2008)

> Übrigens willkommen im forum.
> 
> bwz gz zum ersten post `=P



Danke... in diesen von Zerstörungsspielern verseuchten Forum muss ja irgendjemand  für die Ordnung mal die Fahne hochhalten! Und sei es nur um das Kräftegleichgewicht wieder herzustellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß 
Arandis


----------



## Thyrias (30. August 2008)

hi 
ich habe auch mein system testen lassen und da kam raus dass mein cpu speed zu langsam ist
ich habe
AMD Athlon XP 1800+ @ 1.53ghz
1280 MB RAM
GeForce 6800 128mb

wie gesagt es passt halt alles bis auf den CPU speed mit 1.53ghz
kann ich WAR trotzdem spielen oder net? (mit spielen mein ich auch eingeschränkt spielen)
mfg
thy


----------



## Vatertod (30. August 2008)

Thyrias schrieb:


> hi
> ich habe auch mein system testen lassen und da kam raus dass mein cpu speed zu langsam ist
> ich habe
> AMD Athlon XP 1800+ @ 1.53ghz
> ...




hmmm ka, OB es geht, aber eins kann ich dir sagen: Freude wirst du mit dem System nicht haben. Ich frag mich, wie man ein spiel zocken kann, 13€/monat, sind 150€/Jahr ausgeben kann und dann keinen PC in betracht zieht, der, wenn man nurs nötigste kauft, bei 400-500€ liegt, sondern auf so ner OfficePC Möhre zocken will.

moment! bei 800*600 und nem 15" CRT wäre es vielleicht sogar spielbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne, im ernst, rüste auf.


----------



## wtiger78 (30. August 2008)

Sqi schrieb:


> Hi liebe Community,
> ich bin am zweifeln ob WAR wirklich auf meinem PC läuft ,deswegen frage ich euch ob es irgenwie läuft :
> 
> Grafikkarte: Geforce 8600 GT
> ...


 Jep auf jedenfall mehr Ram 
bzw Welches Win verwendest du XP oder Vista
Bei Vista auf jeden fall mehr ram das kann im umgünstigsten fall alleine schon den GB verbrauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saat4ever (30. August 2008)

hmm ich hatte auch schon bedenken ob ich WAR überhaupt richtig zocken kann aber wenn ich das hier so lese dürfte es ja doch normal laufen oder?

Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3,00 Ghz, CPU 3,01 Ghz
2 GB RAM DDR II 
Nvidia Geforce 8500 GT
Win Xp Home Edition

mal ne Frage kann mir das jmd erklären, warum bei mir 3,00 Ghz und dann nochmal 3,01 Ghz steht. Es ist ja kein Core 2 Duo Prozessor oder? dann würde ja nicht Intel Pentium 4 stehen? Hab da bei Google auch nichts darüber gefunden was ich auch Verstanden hätte.
Naja laut den Posts hier dürfte es mit diesem System sicher "Normal" zu zocken gehen oder?

Thx schon mal für die Antworten

achja nochwas, würde es was bringen wenn ich statt Win Xp Home Edition, Win Xp Pro drauf mache? 
Habe hier ne Cd mit Win XP Pro liegen.


----------



## Klos1 (30. August 2008)

Hallo,

würde gerne wissen, ob jemand der Betatester persönliche Erfahrungen mit einer Geforce 9600 GT 512 MB gemacht hat.
Wie lässt sich es mit dieser Grafikkarte spielen? Restliche Komponenten wären mehr als ausreichend.

Wäre für meinen Zweitrechner über das Wochenende.

Ziel sollte es sein, mit 1024x768 und hohen Details flüssig spielen zu können. Mehr brauche ich da nicht.
Komme ich da mit einer 9600GT klar, oder wird das knapp.

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Bongoboy (6. September 2008)

weiß einer ob WAR quadcore's unterstütz? so richtig voll...also alle 4 kerne in anspruch nimmt?


----------



## DaCe (6. September 2008)

Hm, geb ich auch mal meinen Senf zu manchen Halbwahrheiten hier dazu. 

Zuerst mal zum Arbeitsspeicher: Im BIOS selbst werden auf jeden Fall die vollen 4 GB angezeigt, auch wenn ein 32bit System letztendlich benutzt wird. Denn was hat das BIOS oder das Mainboard an sich mit nem 32 oder 64bit System zu tun? Richtig, überhaupt nix!
Des weiteren is die Aussage, dass der Grafikkartenspeicher und evtl auch Soundkartenspeicher, wenn man so eine mit RAM hat, von den 4 GB abgezogen werden wenn man ein 32bit System nutzt. Steht ja sogar im Artikel von TomsHardware dass bestimmte STECKKARTEN Speicheradressen brauchen und deswegen eingerechnet werden. Erst lesen, dann mit irgendwelchen kopierten Artikeln kontern. :-)

Ich versteh auch nicht warum viele hier ständig von 3GB Speicher reden. 3GB is im allgemeinen ziemlich unsinnig, da dadurch der komplette Dual Channel wegfällt. Wenn man 4 Steckplätze hat kann man für Dual Channel entweder 2 oder 4 belegen, werden nur 3 belegt deaktiviert sich Dual Channel automatisch und das ganze System wird dadurch langsamer. Also kauft euch entweder ein 2GB  Kit mit 2x 1GB Riegeln oder gleich ein 4GB Kit mit 2x 2GB!

So long!

PS: Freu mich scho sehr auf morgen, mit 4GB Ram, nem Athlon X2 4600+ 2,6GHz und ner 8800GT sollte das scho schön flüssig laufen!


----------



## Jerberan (6. September 2008)

vorallem sind neue PCs jetzt auch nimmer so teuer sofern man sie im richtigen laden kauft und nicht beim elektrogroßhändler um die ecke .

ich hab mir vor nem monat nen neuen pc zusammenstellen lassen incl geforce 9800 GT, 3 GHz quadcore und 4 GB ram. hat mich nur 520 euro gekostet .
wow lässt sich damit auf höchster detailstufe selbst bei 25er raids im dicksten getümmel mit min 150 FPS spielen . wenn der rechner WAR nicht packt gehören die entwickler wegen ihrem miesen code erschossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnôrke (6. September 2008)

gibts nicht irgendwo eine seite wo dann so ein barrometer oder so kommt un dann man sieht ob es schickt ???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-ich habdie seite yougamers.com, dooooch irgendwie beunruhigt die mich...age of conan lief bei mir un warhammer  steht irgendwie nur GENAU bei yougamers auf minimum. das kann ja net sein


----------



## Rayon (6. September 2008)

Aveal schrieb:


> weiß einer ob WAR quadcore's unterstütz? so richtig voll...also alle 4 kerne in anspruch nimmt?


tut's nicht.


----------



## SokarDW (6. September 2008)

Seite zum Testen vom PC: http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest


----------



## Marvin B. (6. September 2008)

Wird Warhammer Problemlos mit folgenem Notebook laufen:
http://de.computers.toshiba-europe.com/cgi...shibaShop=false

Danke euch für Antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bongoboy (6. September 2008)

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest


wär für /close, weil so ziemlich alle fragen mit dieser url beantwortet werden können.


----------



## Marvin B. (6. September 2008)

Aveal schrieb:


> http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest
> 
> 
> wär für /close, weil so ziemlich alle fragen mit dieser url beantwortet werden können.




Ja aber ich hab das Notebook ja noch nicht.


----------



## BrinMilo (6. September 2008)

@Marvin B.: Ja wird es, mein Laptop ist schlechter und WAR läuft herrvoragend!


----------



## Marvin B. (6. September 2008)

BrinMilo schrieb:


> @Marvin B.: Ja wird es, mein Laptop ist schlechter und WAR läuft herrvoragend!



Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Wird Zeit das Montag wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cadderli (10. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin für die WAR Beta angemeldet und habe nur nen Notebook mit folgenden Spezifikationen:


          Processor: Intel® Core(tm)2 Duo CPU     T8100  @ 2.10GHz (2 CPUs)
             Memory: 2022MB RAM
          Page File: 603MB used, 3286MB available
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: Mobile Intel® 965 Express Chipset Family
     Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
        Chip type: Mobile Intel® 965 Express Chipset Family
         DAC type: Internal
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A02&SUBSYS_20B517AA&REV_0C
   Display Memory: 384.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1280 x 800 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: (Standardmonitor)

Unter Grafikkarte steht noch der Typ: Mobile Intel® GMA X3100.

Leider startet War nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meint Ihr beim Hauptprogramm habe ich eher ne Chance?
Wow läuft bei mir auf mittleren Einstellungen perfekt...

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen!

Viele Grüße,

Cadderli


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (10. September 2008)

Kurze Frage:

Hab 2GB Ram und bin Vista User (yeah). Vista allein braucht knappe 500MB, bleiben also noch 1.5GB Ram - wird das für WAR reichen?


----------



## glockenturm11 (10. September 2008)

cadderli schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin für die WAR Beta angemeldet und habe nur nen Notebook mit folgenden Spezifikationen:
> 
> ...





Ist das ne onboard Grafik, also keine Nvidia/ATI verbaut? Falls ja, dann wirds schwierig....
Aktualisier zuerstmal mal deine DirectX9 Version und schau, ob du dann starten kannst.


----------



## Raz9r (10. September 2008)

Zu Glockenturm11

ja das ist eine Onboard Grafikkarte "Mobile Intel® 965 Express Chipset Family" mit 348 mb VRAM denk mal shared
wird schwierig sein auf solchen dingern WAR anständig zu spielen =)



Black_Seraph schrieb:


> Windows 32-bit kann maximal 4GB an Arbeitsspeicher verwalten.
> ACHTUNG:
> Der Speicher der Grafikkarte zählt hier mit rein und wird somit auch verrechnet.
> 
> ...



da hast du leider halb  recht ^^

Windows XP 32 Bit   kann max 2 GB RAM + 1 GB RAM, wenn du was in der boot.ini  änderst
Windows Vista 32Bit  kann max 4 GB RAM +- Readyboost


----------



## Bulk (11. September 2008)

Ich habe eine etwas andere Frage bezüglich Systemanforderungen.


Wie wirkt sich die CPU Leistung aufs Spiel aus? (Grafiken laden, Ruckler etc?)
Wie wirkt sich Ram aufs Spiel aus? (Was macht der eigentlich ... )
Kann mehr Ram ein flüssigeres spielen ermöglichen? 
Kann mehr Ram auch eine etwas schwächere CPU ausgleichen?


Ich beschäftige mich nicht allzu viel mit solchen Zusammenhängen, um Tipps/Rätschlage sehr dankbar.


----------



## Bulk (11. September 2008)

/push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (11. September 2008)

Bulk schrieb:


> Ich habe eine etwas andere Frage bezüglich Systemanforderungen.
> 
> 
> Wie wirkt sich die CPU Leistung aufs Spiel aus? (Grafiken laden, Ruckler etc?)
> ...




Also voll profi bin ich auch net aber um dir ein wenig zuhelfen 
Ja der cpu wirkt sich ungemein auf leistung im spiel aus(ruckler und anderes sind mit darauf zu schließen.
Der Ram ja auch der wirkt sich auf das game aus (aber das kann ich net verausführlichen)
Ja mehr ram kann (muss aber nicht das spiel zu deinen gunsten verbessern aber es spielen da noch andere faktoren eine größere rolle.
Nein mehr ram kann den cpu nicht ausgleichen


----------



## Caveman1979 (11. September 2008)

Gleich mal einen anhang von mir!

Ich habe einen 3,1 adl plus 
einen elitegr k9 motherb.p-express sockel 939
und 2gb ram und ne 9800GT 


ich muss etwas verbessern da ich ruckeln in den städten vermeiden möchte, was wäre das ich noch verbessern müßte und würdet ihr auch rücksicht nehmen auf meinen geldbeutel bin ne arme sau! 

Wäre aber für jeden Ratschlag auch link dankbar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (11. September 2008)

Prozessor, ganz dringend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Rest sollte erstmal langen.
Wobei neuer CPU gleichzeitig neues Board und RAM bedeutet. Also ganz so billig wirst du nicht davon kommen.


----------



## Caveman1979 (11. September 2008)

Mh ok

Ja das dachte ich mir schon!

Hast event. noch paar tips zu billigen cpu und boards die es bringen?


----------



## Lari (11. September 2008)

AMD-System:
Athlon X2 6000+ EE 84&#8364;
Board Asus M3A 60&#8364;€ (Kann später auch die Quad-Core's)
2 GB RAM OCZ <40&#8364;€

Ein gleichwertiges Intel-System sollte dir jemand anderes aufschreiben. Lüfter bräuchtest du wohl noch nen neuen, Netzteil würd ich dir um die 500Watt empfehlen, wenn du noch keins hast. Aber für 200&#8364; könntest du aufrüsten, wenn der Rest passt.


----------



## Mikehoof (11. September 2008)

Nachdem mein Versuch in die Beta zu gelangen gescheitert ist :-( (angeblich ungültiger Code) versuche ich es noch einmal so zu erfahren ob ich das Game auf mittleren Einstellungen spielen kann.

Intel Core 2 Duo T7500 / 2.2 GHz
NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GS
2 GB Ram
Vista 32

Bevor ich wieder angemacht werde :-) JA laut Systemcheck übers Netz sollte ich das Spiel zocken können und ich kenne die min Anforderungen.

Jetzt wo viele die Beta zocken konnten wird es doch jemanden geben der mich beruhigen kann bezüglich des Kaufs oder aber halt mich vor einen Fehlkauf bewahrt.


----------



## Lari (11. September 2008)

Voraussichtlich ja.
Hab selbst ein leichtschlechteres Notebook, und darauf lief die Beta auch.


----------



## Caveman1979 (11. September 2008)

Thx dir Lari werde mir die Teile mal anschaun 200€ ist ok netzteil ist soweit io ist ein 550 also sollte noch reichen für die dinge!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gleich mal angebote einhollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (11. September 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Der Rechner, auf dem die Videos gemacht wurden ist von einem Grafiker, 8GB Ram hat der zum Beispiel... ^^



Da es mir scheint, dass du dich sehr gut mit Hardware auskennst, wollte ich fragen wie ich aufrüsten sollte.
Bei mir ruckelt das game auch in den Hauptstädten sehr stark, und wenn viele effekte durch die Luft schießen.
Wollte als einziges die Grafikkarte behalten!

Meine Werte:
XP 32 BIT Pro-Edition
AMD X2 64 3800+ (mit 2 GHZ jeweils)
2GB Arbeitsspeicher  (4 mal 512 DDR1)
Nvidia 8600 GTS
ASRock 939NF4G-4G-SATA2
Kack Motherboard!!!!

PS:Hoffe auf baldige Antwort


----------



## Cäsario (11. September 2008)

versteh ich alles nicht laut WAR fuzzis
Mindestsystemanforderungen:
FÜR WINDOWS XP
# 2.5 GHz P4 Prozessor oder gleichwertig
# 1 Gigabyte RAM
# 128 MB Video Card, die Pixel Shader 2.0 unterstützt
# Wenigstens 15 GB Platz auf der Festplatte


----------



## Mister-Loki (11. September 2008)

Sind die Angaben der Graka zwingend oder nur Richtwete ? 

Ich hab ne GF fx5600gt .. die jetzt in der Liste nicht mit dabei ist... 
heißt das das ich garnicht spielen kann ? die 128mb erfüll ich ja Oo


----------



## Marcur (11. September 2008)

Also bei mir gehts absolut Ruckelfrei ... 4 Stunden Spielen ohne ein Ruckler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



System - Acer Aspire G Elimininator

4x 3,0 GHz Intel CPU
8 GB DDR3-Ram
2x 1024 MB nVidia Geforce im SLi
2 TB HDD im Raid

ich denke 2 GB sollte man minimum für das Game haben, is ebend nen MMORPG, bei DAoC wars nich anders, wobei man da schon mit 1,5 GB gut abgedeckt war, ausser im RVR


----------



## amon101x (11. September 2008)

Intel Pentium 4 ht 3 ghz 

2gb ram

Geforce 6600 256 mb (weiss net obs 6600 ist oder ne andere auf jedenfall 256mb)

passt des ?!

lege keinen wert auf gute grafik jedoch auf ruckelfreies und flüssiges spielen


----------



## Der echte Khronos (11. September 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Da es mir scheint, dass du dich sehr gut mit Hardware auskennst, wollte ich fragen wie ich aufrüsten sollte.
> Bei mir ruckelt das game auch in den Hauptstädten sehr stark, und wenn viele effekte durch die Luft schießen.
> Wollte als einziges die Grafikkarte behalten!
> 
> ...



Kann mir wer mal pls antworten?
Bzw. helfen?


----------



## Rasvan (11. September 2008)

Hallo. Hab das hier herausbekommen beim Test


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




    CPU
Minimum: 2.5 GHz Pentium 4 processor or equivalent
You Have: 2 processors running - Intel® Pentium® 4 CPU 3.00GHz  PASS   
 CPU Speed
Minimum: 2.5 GHz
You Have: 2.99 GHz Performance Rated at 4.49 GHz  PASS   
 System RAM
Minimum: 1 GB for XP / 2GB for Vista
You Have: 1.7 GB  PASS   
 Operating System
Minimum: Windows XP/Vista
You Have: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition (Build Service Pack 32600)  PASS   
 Video Card
Minimum: A 128 MB Video Card, with support for Pixel Shader 2.0 (NVIDIA GeForce FX 5900, 6600-6800, 7600+ / ATI Radeon 9500-9800, X300-X850, X1300+ / Intel X4500). Laptop versions of these chipsets may work, but may run comparatively slowly. GeForce FX series not supported with Vista.
You Have: SAPPHIRE Radeon X1550 Series (ATI Radeon Graphics Processor AGP (0x7187))  PASS   
 Video Card Features - Minimum attributes of your Video Card  Video RAM: Required - 128 MB , You have - 256 MB 
 Video Card 3D Acceleration: Required - Yes , You have - Yes 
 Video HW Transform & Lighting: Required - Yes , You have - Yes 
 Vertex Shader Ver.: Required - 2.0 , You have - 3.0 
 Pixel Shader Ver.: Required - 2.0 , You have - 3.0 


 Video Card Driver Version (DirectX)
Your driver version number is: 6.14.10.6822   FYI: Your video card driver version is provided for your information, but it is not part of this analysis. But proper video card driver versions are important to the proper operation of your product.  
 Sound Card
Minimum: Yes
You Have: C-Media Wave Device   PASS   
 Sound Card Driver Version
Your driver version number is: 5.10   FYI: Your sound card driver version is provided for your information, but it is not part of this analysis. But proper sound card driver versions are important to the proper operation of your product.  
 Free Disk Space
Minimum: 15 GB
You Have: 60.6 GB  PASS 





Nun die Frage: Mindestanforderungen gut und schön, aber was wären die Anforderungen fürs "flüssige"Spiel?


----------



## Mamasus (11. September 2008)

Tacho Buffies!

Ich habe nen Laptop mit nur 1GB Ram, aber sonst guten Vorraussetzungen! Nun habe ich mal in mein Handbuch (Ja soetwas liegt immer dabei wenn man sich etwas kauft!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) geschaut und gelesen, ich zitiere: "Bis zu 2 GB an DDR2 533/667 Mhz-Speicher, erweiterbar auf 4GB unter Verwendung von 2 soDIMM-Modulen (Unterstützung für Dual-Channel)"

So da ich nun nich ganz blöd bin weiß ich ja was ich tuhen kann, nur wo kriege ich die Dinger her? Habe bisher noch nichts gefunden (kann sin, dass ich nen Knick in der Optik habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Seid so freundlich und helft mir!


----------



## glockenturm11 (11. September 2008)

Mamasus schrieb:


> Tacho Buffies!
> 
> Ich habe nen Laptop mit nur 1GB Ram, aber sonst guten Vorraussetzungen! Nun habe ich mal in mein Handbuch (Ja soetwas liegt immer dabei wenn man sich etwas kauft!!!
> 
> ...




kmelektronik. Ein super Shop
http://www.kmelektronik.de/main_site/prod_...84&cart=yes
Absolut zuverlässig, liefert schnell.
Du brauchst DDR2 SO-DIMM. 2GB kosten etwa 35 Euro.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (11. September 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Kann mir wer mal pls antworten?
> Bzw. helfen?



mir will einfach keiner helfen? -.-


----------



## glockenturm11 (11. September 2008)

Der schrieb:


> mir will einfach keiner helfen? -.-




Ruckelt es bei dir auch so stark, wenn du deine Auslagerungsdatei vergrösserst (Min und Max jeweils auf 4096 stellen) ?


----------



## Der echte Khronos (11. September 2008)

glockenturm11 schrieb:


> Ruckelt es bei dir auch so stark, wenn du deine Auslagerungsdatei vergrösserst (Min und Max jeweils auf 4096 stellen) ?



Hää was für ne auslagerungsdatei?


----------



## glockenturm11 (11. September 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Hää was für ne auslagerungsdatei?



der pfad ist
systemsteuerung,system,erweiterte systemeinstellungen,erweitert,leistung,einstellungen,erweitert,virtueller arbeitsspeicher,ändern


----------



## Der echte Khronos (11. September 2008)

glockenturm11 schrieb:


> der pfad ist
> systemsteuerung,system,erweiterte systemeinstellungen,erweitert,leistung,einstellungen,erweitert,virtueller arbeitsspeicher,ändern



Und du meinst ich soll das ändern? habe es gerade, aber es ruckelt immer noch, aber nur wenn ich mich drehe ingame, und dann höre ich immer ein geräusch, als würde meine festplatte laden oder so, sie krakzt dann bissel, und dann ruckelt es


----------



## Der echte Khronos (11. September 2008)

glockenturm11 schrieb:


> der pfad ist
> systemsteuerung,system,erweiterte systemeinstellungen,erweitert,leistung,einstellungen,erweitert,virtueller arbeitsspeicher,ändern



Ich verliere frames nur wenn ich mich drehe, oder mich bewege -.-


----------



## Prometx (11. September 2008)

also von grafikkarte,processor bist du gut bedient nur ram solltest du mindestens 1 gb haben.
bei mir läuft war auf niedrigster einstellung(und in der beta kann man noch nicht so viel einstellen) fast ganz flüssig(auch rvr).
--->mein System(Laptop!):-1.66ghz core 2 duo
-geforce 7300 go
- 1gb ram

also wenn du dein ram auf 1 gb aufrüstest,kostet ja nicht mehr viel,dann gehts auf jeden fall mit niedrigster einstellung,seh wahrscheinlich auch auf mittel bis hoch!

mfg Prometx


----------



## Bulk (11. September 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> *snip* Nun die Frage: Mindestanforderungen gut und schön, aber was wären die Anforderungen fürs "flüssige"Spiel?




Wenns mit deinem System nicht flüssig läuft dann weiß ich es ehrlich gesagt auch nicht ... kannst ja alles hoch drehen und wenn das eine oder andere stockt ein wenig runterschrauben ... sollte theoretisch aber nicht nötig sein.


Hast keine Betaerfahrung?


----------



## Bulk (11. September 2008)

Prometx schrieb:


> also von grafikkarte,processor bist du gut bedient nur ram solltest du mindestens 1 gb haben.
> bei mir läuft war auf niedrigster einstellung(und in der beta kann man noch nicht so viel einstellen) fast ganz flüssig(auch rvr).
> --->mein System(Laptop!):-1.66ghz core 2 duo
> -geforce 7300 go
> ...



äh er hat 4x 512 .... ergo 2GB  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (11. September 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Da es mir scheint, dass du dich sehr gut mit Hardware auskennst, wollte ich fragen wie ich aufrüsten sollte.
> Bei mir ruckelt das game auch in den Hauptstädten sehr stark, und wenn viele effekte durch die Luft schießen.
> Wollte als einziges die Grafikkarte behalten!
> 
> ...



PSS: hoffe immer noch auf eine antwort -.-


----------



## Bulk (11. September 2008)

Schraub alles auf low runter, wirklich alles, dann probier solange rum bis die ersten Ruckler kommen. Bringt dir zwar keine Antwort auf deine Hardwarefrage aber so würdest du erfahren wo deine Grenzen sind.

btw würde ich warten bis Release ist, da ändert sich teilweise noch das eine oder andere was Spielbarkeit angeht.


----------



## glockenturm11 (11. September 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Und du meinst ich soll das ändern? habe es gerade, aber es ruckelt immer noch, aber nur wenn ich mich drehe ingame, und dann höre ich immer ein geräusch, als würde meine festplatte laden oder so, sie krakzt dann bissel, und dann ruckelt es



Also genau deshalb soll ja die Auslagerungsdatei immer 4096mb zur Verfügung haben, damit nicht ständig von der HD geladen werden muss.
Beide Werte auf 4096 setzten ,übernehmen,Systemneustart.
Das ist eigentlich ein sehr bekannter und guter Trick. Kannst ja mal googeln.

Die Standardeinstellungen von Windows sind halt immer konservativ gewählt.


----------



## DaCe (11. September 2008)

Raz9r schrieb:


> Zu Glockenturm11
> 
> ja das ist eine Onboard Grafikkarte "Mobile Intel® 965 Express Chipset Family" mit 348 mb VRAM denk mal shared
> wird schwierig sein auf solchen dingern WAR anständig zu spielen =)
> ...



Nö, stimmt nicht. Ich hab sowohl XP 32bit als auch Vista 64bit auf meinem Rechner. Unter XP werden 3,3GB Ram angezeigt, unter Vista die vollen 4094MB. Und in der boot.ini muss man da sicher nix ändern. Schau mal beim Start ins Bios... da werden IMMER die vollen 4GB angezeigt wenn 4GB drin stecken. Das System wird ja erst nach dem Bios geladen und dann kommt erst die Ram Begrenzung durch ein 32bit System.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (11. September 2008)

glockenturm11 schrieb:


> Also genau deshalb soll ja die Auslagerungsdatei immer 4096mb zur Verfügung haben, damit nicht ständig von der HD geladen werden muss.
> Beide Werte auf 4096 setzten ,übernehmen,Systemneustart.
> Das ist eigentlich ein sehr bekannter und guter Trick. Kannst ja mal googeln.
> 
> Die Standardeinstellungen von Windows sind halt immer konservativ gewählt.



Naja leider ist es dadurch eher schlimmer geworden, als besser, aber trotzdem thx für die info
Vielleicht sonst noch tips oder tricks?


----------



## DaCe (11. September 2008)

glockenturm11 schrieb:


> kmelektronik. Ein super Shop
> http://www.kmelektronik.de/main_site/prod_...84&cart=yes
> Absolut zuverlässig, liefert schnell.
> Du brauchst DDR2 SO-DIMM. 2GB kosten etwa 35 Euro.



Da ich im KM-Shop in Nürnberg arbeit kann ich das nur unterstützen. Am besten gehst du mit deinem Notebook direkt in einen Shop in deiner Nähe und sagst du willst Ram aufrüsten. Alles weitere macht dann eigentlich unser einer. Da biste ziemlich auf der sicheren Seite weil wir solange RAM Module testen in deinem Notebook bis wir einen gefunden haben der funktioniert und du brauchst dir keine großen Gedanken machen!


----------



## glockenturm11 (11. September 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Naja leider ist es dadurch eher schlimmer geworden, als besser, aber trotzdem thx für die info
> Vielleicht sonst noch tips oder tricks?



Am besten wartest du erstmal den morgigen Patch ab, bevor du weiter dran rumfuchtelst. Vielleicht läufts morgen wieder top.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (11. September 2008)

glockenturm11 schrieb:


> Am besten wartest du erstmal den morgigen Patch ab, bevor du weiter dran rumfuchtelst. Vielleicht läufts morgen wieder top.



Naja von nem freund von mir läuft war auf alleine einstellungen, ohne auch nur einmal zu ruckeln.
Egal trotzdem thx, gute tips, thx an alle die es versucht haben mir zu helfen.


----------



## Mamasus (11. September 2008)

DaCe schrieb:


> Da ich im KM-Shop in Nürnberg arbeit kann ich das nur unterstützen. Am besten gehst du mit deinem Notebook direkt in einen Shop in deiner Nähe und sagst du willst Ram aufrüsten. Alles weitere macht dann eigentlich unser einer. Da biste ziemlich auf der sicheren Seite weil wir solange RAM Module testen in deinem Notebook bis wir einen gefunden haben der funktioniert und du brauchst dir keine großen Gedanken machen!



Nunja hingehen is nich, den ich hocke zur Zeit in Frankreich für ein Jahr und somit muss ich es mir schicken lassen! :-)


----------



## aede (11. September 2008)

hallo liebe gemeinschaft. 

habe vor dem betastart mein system neu aufgesetzt und auch alle neuen treiber etc installiert. jetzt hab ich das problem das das spiel bei mir extrem unflüssig läuft, bis hin zur fast unspielbarkeit.
bei meinem kollegen der mit seinem pc und etwas schlechterem system direkt neben mir sass, sieht das spiel viel schöner aus und läuft auch perfekt.

kann das sein das ein teil meiner hardware nicht kompatibel ist oder etwas in der art?


Operating System: Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel® Core(tm)2 Quad CPU Q9300 @ 2.50GHz -> läuft mit 3.3GHz
Memory: 4GB ram (weis das es nix bringt,bis gestern 64bit xp version drauf, dachte liegt an dem desshalb 32 bit version aufgesetzt -> nix gebracht)
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GX2 -> 2x512

18000 punkte im 3dmark 06

irgendwie hab cih auch das gefühl das es je länger ingame desto schlimmer wird. 

müsste ja eigentlich auch flüssig laufen, und vorallem hilft nicht einmal die grafikeinstellungen ganz runter zu schrauben O.o 

danke für eure tips und/oder hilfe

mfg adi


----------



## Pente (11. September 2008)

hast du antialising und anisotrope filterung an? wenn ja mach die mal aus bzw auf "anwendungsgesteuert". ansonsten evtl grafikkarten treiber updaten


----------



## Whitman (11. September 2008)

aktualisier evtl mal directx ... neuste version is 9.2irgendwas (aug 08)


----------



## Rasvan (11. September 2008)

Bulk schrieb:


> Wenns mit deinem System nicht flüssig läuft dann weiß ich es ehrlich gesagt auch nicht ... kannst ja alles hoch drehen und wenn das eine oder andere stockt ein wenig runterschrauben ... sollte theoretisch aber nicht nötig sein.
> 
> 
> Hast keine Betaerfahrung?



Ähm, nein. Ich frag, weil ich weder Zeit noch Lust hab, mir die Beta zu laden , davor hab ich mich nich um einen Key bemüht. Würde das game kaufen , wenns im Handel is, morgen dann ^^

hab nur die Befürchtung , das Mindest eben nicht bedeutet, dass das Spiel gut läuft. Bei AoC gings nämlich absolut nicht. Und das Scheiss Game hatte ich mir "fast" gekauft, zumindest die offizielle Version installiert und mit dem Account vom Kumpel mal ein paar Tage versucht, zu spielen. Ging gar nicht. FPS von 7-20 sind nicht lustig.


----------



## Bersi23 (12. September 2008)

@Rasvan

Das kannste knicken...Mit deinen Rechner würde sogar AoC gut laufen.Also muss irgendwas bei deinen PC nicht stimmen.Würde mir trotzden WAR kaufen UND ALLES mal durch checken ...echt mal,kann doch nicht sein das das nicht gut läuft.Angefangen vom Bios Update/einstellungen zu den neusten Treibern/einstellungen/ bis hin zum runter takten bzw. default Bios ect.pp einfach alles testen ...


----------



## Rasvan (12. September 2008)

Bersi23 schrieb:


> @Rasvan
> 
> Das kannste knicken...Mit deinen Rechner würde sogar AoC gut laufen.Also muss irgendwas bei deinen PC nicht stimmen.Würde mir trotzden WAR kaufen UND ALLES mal durch checken ...echt mal,kann doch nicht sein das das nicht gut läuft.Angefangen vom Bios Update/einstellungen zu den neusten Treibern/einstellungen/ bis hin zum runter takten bzw. default Bios ect.pp einfach alles testen ...


 also, AoC lief nich gut. Der PC meiner Frau is noch ein Tick besser, sieht bessere Graka, etwas besseren P4 (3,2 GHz). Die Treiber hatten wir aktualisiert. Nur Bios nich, da kenn ich mich nich aus. 
Beim Ram hab ich drauf geachtet, dass nur 400MHz Riegel drinnen sind...trotzdem ging AoC nich. Ich mein, selbst im Alteractal im WoW läufts problemlos, 
AoC nich, nu will ich nich wieder Kohle in den Sand setzen, hab ausser AoC genug andere Game ohne Testberichte gekauft früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Patch morgen wird die Grafik ja auch noch hochschrauben......Fragen über Fragen....


----------



## Bhargra (12. September 2008)

Guten Abend,

ich hab ma ne Frage zwecks meinem System:

In ner Woche wird das so aussehen:

Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 (also 2x 3,16 GhZ)
3GB RAM
und, jetzt zum Knackpunkt:

Als Grafikkarte ne: Nvidia Geforce 7950 GX 2, also http://www.preistrend.de/EVGA_e-GeForce_79...0271710372.html das Teil hier.

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Karte gemacht? Oder mit vergleichbaren.. leider isse ja nun nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand.


----------



## glockenturm11 (12. September 2008)

Bhargra schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> ich hab ma ne Frage zwecks meinem System:
> 
> ...




lol, deine Graka ist völlig überdimensioniert für WAR.  1GB und GDDR3 Speicher. Laut PC Games Hardware nutzt die WAR-Engine nur 256Mb Video RAM effektiv.
Das müsste locker reichen!


----------



## Bhargra (12. September 2008)

Naja, ist schon ziemlich alt, damals vll. ne Referenzkarte..  aber heutzutage, ich weiß es ja nicht.
Nunja, mal schauen, zur Not wird halt nochmal aufgerüstet.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (12. September 2008)

aede schrieb:


> hallo liebe gemeinschaft.
> 
> habe vor dem betastart mein system neu aufgesetzt und auch alle neuen treiber etc installiert. jetzt hab ich das problem das das spiel bei mir extrem unflüssig läuft, bis hin zur fast unspielbarkeit.
> bei meinem kollegen der mit seinem pc und etwas schlechterem system direkt neben mir sass, sieht das spiel viel schöner aus und läuft auch perfekt.
> ...



Glaube es liegt am quad core.
War unterstüzt kein quadcore!


----------



## cadderli (12. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

bitte kann mir nicht jemand qualifiziert helfen?
Bei WOW habe ich nie Probleme gehabt... und nun will das Programm nicht starten wegen meiner Karte....




cadderli schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin für die WAR Beta angemeldet und habe nur nen Notebook mit folgenden Spezifikationen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulk (12. September 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> also, AoC lief nich gut. Der PC meiner Frau is noch ein Tick besser, sieht bessere Graka, etwas besseren P4 (3,2 GHz). Die Treiber hatten wir aktualisiert. Nur Bios nich, da kenn ich mich nich aus.
> Beim Ram hab ich drauf geachtet, dass nur 400MHz Riegel drinnen sind...trotzdem ging AoC nich. Ich mein, selbst im Alteractal im WoW läufts problemlos,
> AoC nich, nu will ich nich wieder Kohle in den Sand setzen, hab ausser AoC genug andere Game ohne Testberichte gekauft früher
> 
> ...




Wir gleiten langsam in die Spekulationen ab, wir sind ja keine Zauberer und können irgendwas voraussehen, aber deine Vorraussetzungen vom System her sollten dicke ausreichen ... die Entscheidung kann dir allerdings keiner abnehmen.

Mach doch mal nen Speedtest von Warhammer, allerdings hab ich den Link dazu nicht mehr, kann da jemand mal aushelfen?


----------



## Nyak (12. September 2008)

Mein persönlicher Beta-Test ist nun auch soweit gelaufen und ich muss sagen, dass ich mir das Spiel zulegen werde. Leider war der Zeitraum bis zum Release so kurz, dass ich mein neues System nicht rechtzeitig fertig bekomme.

Mit meinem "alten" System wird sich auf Dauer kein Spielpaß einstellen.

Athlon 64 3700+ 2,21 Ghz
2 GB RAM
GeForce 7800 GTX - 1680x1050

Allerdings läuft WoW auf diesem System perfekt und wird weitergespielt, bis der neue Rechner steht.


----------



## HurricaneX (12. September 2008)

Eigentlich kann das Ruckelproblem nicht an den Rechnern liegen. Da sind mache geräte so satrk, daß sie das gme locker verkraften müssten. und wiederum andere (1gig ram) die angeblich auch flüssig laufen...irgendwann anderes schient da zu blockieren..ka was.


----------



## cadderli (12. September 2008)

Bitte helft mir bei meinem Grafikproblem!!!
Hier nochmal eine detaillierte Zusammenfassung:

naiver Weise bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass War nicht viel größere Hardwareanforderungen als wow, BFME2, COD2 oder so hat...

Weit gefehlt, so war für mich der letzte Mittwoch ein schwarzer Tag!
Denn War weigert sich beharrlich bei mir zu starten - mit dem Kommentar, dass meine Hardwareanforderungen nicht ausreichen 

Meine Voraussetzungen sind:

Processor: Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU T8100 @ 2.10GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 2022MB RAM
Page File: 603MB used, 3286MB available
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)

Card name: Mobile Intel® 965 Express Chipset Family
Display Memory: 384.0 MB
...und unter Grafikkarte steht noch der Typ: Mobile Intel® GMA X3100.

Nun weiss ich nicht ob es "nur" an der Beta liegt, ich einen Installationsfehler gemacht habe oder einfach War diese Onboard Grafikkarte nicht unterstützt...

Hat jemand Informationen für mich???

PS: Laut einem PCGames Artikel soll ab allen Shader 2.0 Grafikkarten das Spiel laufen...meine ist eine, aber es läuft nicht!


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. September 2008)

Das ist ein Laptop oder?
Ich würde grad einfach mal schätzen deine Grafikkarte ist einfach nicht ausreichend genug
Onboard Dinger sind meiner Meinung nach sowieso immer Mist...


----------



## cadderli (12. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist ein Laptop oder?
> Ich würde grad einfach mal schätzen deine Grafikkarte ist einfach nicht ausreichend genug
> Onboard Dinger sind meiner Meinung nach sowieso immer Mist...



Richtig, dass ist ein Laptop. Zur zeit habe ich eben keinen anderen. Dennoch laufen dort die oben bereits erwähnten Spiele...
Wieso War nicht, wo doch die Grafik nicht der ultra Kracher ist?!

Hat noch jemand eine Idee? Oder hat wer was dazu gelesen wie sich das finale Spiel möglicherweise noch verändert hat/wird?


----------



## glockenturm11 (12. September 2008)

cadderli schrieb:


> Richtig, dass ist ein Laptop. Zur zeit habe ich eben keinen anderen. Dennoch laufen dort die oben bereits erwähnten Spiele...
> Wieso War nicht, wo doch die Grafik nicht der ultra Kracher ist?!
> 
> Hat noch jemand eine Idee? Oder hat wer was dazu gelesen wie sich das finale Spiel möglicherweise noch verändert hat/wird?




Mach nochmal den test auf
http://www.yougamers.com/gameometer/10275/


und setz den Haken bei "Alle Dateien überprüfen" im Mythic-Patcher


----------



## Pc-freak (15. September 2008)

so nun hab ich mal die Such..... benutz ^^









Ich wolte Fragen ob mit Dem pc ihr WAR alles auf Ultrahoch Flüssig spiel par ist?


CpuQ6600
Grafik karte BFG 8800 GTS 512 OC (G92)
4GB ram
vista 32Bit

und ich spiel mit einer Auflösung von 1680x1050


----------



## TheOsiris (29. September 2008)

So, jetzt habe ich auch einmal eine Frage bezüglich Notebook und Warhammer Online da in nächster Zeit ein Kauf ansteht.

Kann ich mit einen System wie diesem hier

- Intel® Core&#8482; 2 Duo Prozessor T8300 mit 2 x 2.4 GHz
- 4096MB DDR2 Speicher PC667	
- 256MB NVIDIA® Geforce&#8482; 8600GS
- Vista HomePremium 64bit

Warhammer flüssig spielen, oder ist die Grafikkarte ein zu großer Flaschenhals?

MfG


----------



## Davincico (29. September 2008)

Hätte grad noch ne Frage:

Wieviel ghz sollte ein Dual Core haben, damit das bei WAR läuft?


----------



## amon101x (29. September 2008)

@ über mir sollte mit jedem C2D laufen solange graka ausreichend ist!




habe mir vorhin ein neues System bestellt:

C2D e8400 2x3ghz
Ati Radeon 4850 Golden Sample (OC'ed) 512mb
4gb ram

wird das spiel auf max details flüssig laufen ?


mfg


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (29. September 2008)

Solides System, ja wird laufen, max Details sind eh nicht das Problem, soviele gibs nicht, ausschlaggebend ist eher die Auflösung, bzw. auf was für einem Monitor du spielst.


----------



## amon101x (29. September 2008)

LenoxMcDuff schrieb:


> Solides System, ja wird laufen, max Details sind eh nicht das Problem, soviele gibs nicht, ausschlaggebend ist eher die Auflösung, bzw. auf was für einem Monitor du spielst.



17,1" glaube da werdi ch net so ne hohe auflösung brauchen


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (29. September 2008)

Auf einem 17 Zoller mit dem System solltest du absolut keine Probleme haben, vom System her wohlgemerkt.


----------

